# 7.62x39 sks



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

what is the range on a 7.62x39? i was thinking about using it for coyote hunting...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

I wouldn't shoot mine past 50.

There is zero consistentcy @100yds.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

UNREEL said:


> I wouldn't shoot mine past 50.
> 
> There is zero consistentcy @100yds.


My wife uses one for deer hunting and has no problem out to 100 yards.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

I've shot AKs and SKSs and the 762x39 flies pretty accurately at 100, with irons. I wouldn't rely on it farther than 100-150 though.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

remmi said:


> what is the range on a 7.62x39? i was thinking about using it for coyote hunting...


Power is about like a 30/30. Accuracy, well it killed a lot of French and American soldiers but close in in southeast Asian jungles. As I remember Ruger and others chambered some bolt actions in this caliber - probably pretty good for what you're looking for but if your shooting an AK-47 or a SKS (??) with iron sights I'd keep your shots under 50 yards as in well under. Want some advice - save your $$$ and buy a new or used decent bolt action rifle (22/250, .243 etc.) with a quality scope (not some junk Asian/Chinese import). You'll be much further ahead in the long run. Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

not ak-47, its a bolt action


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

remmi said:


> not ak-47, its a bolt action


Then it's NOT an SKS. An SKS is a semiauto.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

remmi said:


> not ak-47, its a bolt action


What make?

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

remmi said:


> not ak-47, its a bolt action


It's probably a Mosin-Nagant chambered in 7.62x54r if it's a bolt gun. If so they are pretty accurate rifles for being what they are. I have one I bought at Dunhams for 70 bucks that shoots 1 1/2 inch groups at 100 yards with a junk scope and cheap ammo.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Mosen's can be very accurate as can SKS's and AK's if you have a good one. I own several models of each.

If you buy a Mosen with the intent to modify it you can have a deer killer for little over the cost of the quality of scope you pick. There is a lot of aftermarket stuff including stocks and trigger's and scope mounts and stuff that you could finish one up for real cheap and kill a lot of critters. Ive seen them as low as $45 at gun shows with good bores.


----------

